# Can advocate cause upset tummy?



## Leannieb (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi we put Max's advocate on last night before he went to bed. He has a bit of an upset tummy today. Could this be the advocate? He is playing and eating and drinking normally otherwise. Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2014)

What breed is he.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a golden retriever who had quite a tummy upset with advocate, sickness and diarrhea. So far she has reacted to Panacur and Drontal, but not as badly as advocate.


----------



## Leannieb (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi he is a cocker spaniel. He is almost 12 weeks old x


----------



## Sarahferret (Apr 25, 2012)

My whippet got an upset tummy after being Advocated 3 times. It mat have been a coincidence, but I stopped using it after that. A lot of people I know also say they wouldn't use it on pups as is too harsh.


----------



## estrelaslave (Jun 2, 2010)

Happened to mine as well. She was fine after a couple of days


----------

